# Many Different Flavors of Form 4



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 26, 2007)

[yt]GK57bdC5kjA[/yt]
[yt]mzMeYwpoyWQ[/yt]
[yt]mrVfub5cxDk[/yt]
[yt]HpWhYHw4okA[/yt]
[yt]6_c11tZRVvg[/yt]


----------



## JasonASmith (Feb 26, 2007)

Groovy...
That's the first time that I have seen any of the Kenpo forms...


----------



## MSTCNC (Feb 26, 2007)

A very interesting thread, James!

After watching all five videos... it's like they are all the same; yet, each has it's own personal interpretation. Id liken it to five different cooks all making a pot of chicken soup. Each starts with the same base, but the end products each have a different taste to them.

Admittedly, I'm unfamiliar with the Kenpoists in videos 1-3 (although #3 looks familiar I just cant put a name to the face). But Mr. Tatum and Mr. Planas (IMHO) looked like they were right on the money... balanced, fluid (especially Mr. Tatum), with power to spare...

Thank you for taking the time to locate and post these!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Ray (Feb 26, 2007)

MSTCND said:


> After watching all five videos... it's like they are all the same; yet, each has it's own personal interpretation.


I agree.


MSTCHN said:


> Admittedly, I'm unfamiliar with the Kenpoists in videos 1-3 (although #3 looks familiar I just cant put a name to the face).


I don't know who the first guy is, but I think #2 is Jim Mitchell; #3 is Tabatabai; #4 is Tatum;  #5 is Planas.  I'm open to correction.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ray said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't know who the first guy is, but I think #2 is Jim Mitchell; #3 is Tabatabai; #4 is Tatum; #5 is Planas. I'm open to correction.


 
#1 is Jim Frederick.

Correct on all other counts


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 26, 2007)

There are very distinct differences between all five: one with an emphasis on technique sets (definite space in between), one with flowing smoothness, another with speed and precision, another with intensity and form, and another with focus and power.

I felt the fifth one was my favorite. I sat back to think it over, wondering why it's my favorite. The conclusion was that he moved most closely like my instructor (although I highly doubt that my instructor ever worked out with him).

Nevertheless, with all five, I learned something from each of them and look to myself with new eyes; perhaps I can tweak my own forms to become better with how I move.

- Ceicei


----------



## donald (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting those. My favorites were Mr.Planas, and Mr.Tabatabai(sp?). Mr.Planas' looked more like a walk through demo. While Mr.Tabatabai's was from his Panther series, and quite clearly at full speed. I actually had been wondering how close Mr.Tabatabai's L4 was to Mr.Planas' ? I now have a good answer. Thank you again...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 27, 2007)

That was pretty cool to see the different ways it was done. I liked 2 and 5 the best. All were great and thanks for posting them.


----------

